# WCG Recruit-a-friend contest



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm giving away a Dimastech "Bench Hard" bench table (without LN pot brace). Here's how it works. The winner will be the TPU WCG member who can recruit the largest number of new members who commit to running WCG for at least 30 days. This contest will run until 7/11. The members you recruit must send me a PM with your name as the referral source, and a statement that they will run WCG for at least 30 days. At the end of the contest, I will total all new members attributed to current WCG members and notify the winner by 7/13. Here's a look at the prize:

http://www.dimastech.it/EN/c/bench-test-table-hard-v25-glossy-black/


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you know at 7/11 if new members will run at least 30 days? In my opinion, you cannot announce a winner before you know that their recruits have run at least 30 days.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 28, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> How do you know at 7/11 if new members will run at least 30 days? In my opinion, you cannot announce a winner before you know that their recruits have run at least 30 days.



I'm going to rely on the conscience of TPU members.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2010)

You're a good man, Paul.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, I'll give this a shot. Although people seem to be afraid of having their CPU's being used. (One friend I had said it made him worry that his CPU was going to explode because it was at 100%, so he uninstalled it.  )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

This is good stuff Paul   Thanks and i appreciate your efforts


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is good stuff Paul   Thanks and i appreciate your efforts



Happy to do it. I'm hoping it will bring in plenty of fresh meat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Happy to do it. I'm hoping it will bring in plenty of fresh meat.



Let's hope so, where to start


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's hope so, where to start



There are new members all of the time. There has to be a percentage of them who want to contribute to the cause.


----------

